# Corsair H110 in Corsair Obsidian 550D?



## TheCptEnigma (6. November 2013)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt lange im Netz gesucht und einfach nix gefunden  Würde eine H110 in mein Obsidian 550D passen? Corsair gibt an das es nicht passt laut dem Bild : Hydro Series

Aber ich verstehe das nicht wieso es nicht passen sollte  Ich habe oben und hinten am Case jeweils die Löscher für 120 & 140mm und die H110 ist mit einem 280 Radi bestückt also warum passt das nicht? Oder doch? 

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe da ich heute Nacht noch bestellen wollte 

Hier noch Bilder aus meinem Case: 

http://www.directupload.nethttp://s1.directupload.net/images/131106/7n6i3uo4.jpg
http://www.directupload.nethttp://s7.directupload.net/images/131106/u4lbl6iq.jpg
http://www.directupload.nethttp://s14.directupload.net/images/131106/sg227q44.jpg


----------

